# Crayfish help please



## kaytee576 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Hi, I AT LAST managed to get a second hand tank in really great condition and I have set it up ready for my crayfish It has a interpet ipf2 DUO Filter it has a blue sponge and a carbon sponge is this OK?
I brought some red stones which I thought will look great with my Blue Crayfish!
Anyway I was wondering....I know it is a daft question but do you still use tap safe for crayfish?
How long should I leave the tank set up before adding my babies?
Do Crayfish need a Air Pump? And whilst I am waiting for my crayfish should I leave my filter on? My fiance said yes as it will filter chemicals?? But I think there is nothing to filter?
PLEASE help me! Thanks xx *


----------



## Mitten (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't know about the TapSafe, it shouldn't hurt unless it has copper in it which I know is bad for some inverts. (but if someone knows better, please correct me)

If you have a filter, I don't believe you need an air-stone. I kept two crawfish in a tank with no pump or filter for almost a week and they did fine (although I wouldn't recommend it.)

I'd let the filter run, to let some bacteria already in the water to build up in the filter. Even better, try and let cycle. Put in a few hardy fish (I like feeder guppies for tanks like because you can just leave them in and the crayfish get a meal out of them eventually)


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Air pumps aren't necessary for any tank.

It would probably be a good idea to begin running the filter. Start a fishless cycle. Some links:

http://ezinearticles.com/?The-Nitrogen-Cycle-and-Fishless-Cycling-Methods&id=564407

http://www.wikihow.com/Do-a-Fishless-Cycle 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fishless_cycling.php


----------



## kaytee576 (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks for your help, well I set my tank up and am worried as the water is really cloudy  I dont know why, on the picture it looks yellow ish but it isnt just cloudy  I have a bubble air pump and a filter, do you know whats causing this?


----------



## Mitten (Jul 4, 2007)

Thats just the tank cycling, it should clear up in a few days/weeks. 

I hope you dont have the crawfish in there yet, because stuff gets funky during cycling.


----------

